# I love cupcakes!  I really do!



## CuppyCakes (Dec 26, 2014)

What's your favorite food?:love_heart:


----------



## Pappy (Dec 26, 2014)

Welcome Cuppy. Chocolate preferred but I like all sweets.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2014)

Welcome to seniorforums Cupcake... I love cakes too... but I can't eat many if I want to keep this gloriously sleek and slender body...


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 27, 2014)

Hello Cuppy and welcome to the forum! What part of the world are you eating cupcakes in?


----------



## Falcon (Dec 27, 2014)

:wave:   Hi Cuppy.  Welcome.


----------

